# CPSC Recall: Carrier Packaged Terminal Air Conditioners and Heat Pumps



## RHH (Jul 3, 2007)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
November 7, 2007
Release #08-073

Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 761-8492
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Packaged Terminal Air Conditioners and Heat Pumps Recalled by Carrier
Due to Fire Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in
cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary
recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using
recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed.

Name of Product: Packaged Terminal Air Conditioners (PTAC) and Heat
Pumps (PTHP)

Units: About 185,000

Manufacturer: Carrier Corp., of Farmington, Conn.

Hazard: An electric heater in the unit can break, posing a fire hazard
to consumers.

Incidents/Injuries: Carrier has received five reports of electric heater
failures, resulting in fires contained to the unit. No injuries have
been reported.

Description: This recall involves Carrier-brand packaged terminal air
conditioners (PTAC) and packaged terminal heat pumps (PTHP) manufactured
between 2001 and 2005. Model numbers included in the recall are 52C,
52P, and unbranded model 84 units sold through the Bryant and FAST
channels. Serial and model numbers are located on the rating/data plate
on the right front of the unit, underneath the removable front panel. A
complete list of the serial numbers involved in this recall can be found
at www.carrierptacrecall.com. The units were sold with 208/230 and 265
volts, and have capacities of 7,000, 9,000, 12,000, and 15,000 BTUs.

Sold by: HVAC dealers and factory-direct sales from January 2002 through
December 2006 for between $425 and $675.

Manufactured in: Mexico

Remedy: Consumers should stop using the heating mode of the recalled
units until they are inspected in accordance with Carrier's inspection
instructions, which can be found at www.carrierptacrecall.com. Consumers
should contact Carrier to receive a free repair.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Carrier at (800)
761-8492 between 8 a.m. and 6 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, or visit
the firm's Web site at www.carrierptacrecall.com

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including a picture of the
recalled product, please go to:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08073.html


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Interesting.


----------

